# type of light to expose of diazo emulsion



## 221screen00 (Sep 22, 2019)

hello, I'm new to screen printing and I'm having a hard time figuring out what type of light I need to use to get best results for exposures in my diy light box. I'm not finding unfiltered black light tubes available in my areas - do grow light or aquarium lights work the same? What about 'daylight' flourescents Thank you!!


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

You can buy them online. Forget any other fluorescent tube--will have too little UV.

Probably best bet these days are UV LEDs. You can buy them as long strips wound on a spool, cut to length, and solder them up to wire to a power supply. Easily found online. There are also "single point" UV LED lights, but need to research how evenly they disperse light and thus how far away they need to be and thus how powerful they need to be.

Most (all?) commercial units these days use UV LED strips. Spectrum in the high 300s to low 400s.

Search on here for "UV LED" and you'll find a fair amount of info.


----------

